# 05' Vibration



## Baddad (Jan 10, 2005)

Have an 05' Maxima, 12K miles. Recently started hearing, from sitting in the car, a very quiet vibration when car is sitting. Usually this car is dead silent when running. The sound was intermittent, so of coarse we take to Nissan and they say  . Finally, I take it into the dealer on my way home whaen the car was making the noise....It turns out it was/is a broken exhaust bracket in front of the catalytic. I searched and searched for the noise and never could hear it outside the car, it's strange how these things transfer sound.

Just a heads up my friends :thumbup:


----------

